# Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???



## Ralle307 (28. November 2012)

Hi,

mich interessieren seit ner ganzen Weile solche Maschinen.
Die im ersten Video lässt sich ja einfach nachbauen nur ist diese sehr  langsam. Wenn man nicht viel Zeit hat, lohnt sich wohl der Bau dieser  nicht wirklich. Zumal eine Menge Vorarbeit nötig ist und nach jedem Rohling muss die Maschine wieder zurückgedreht werden um den nächsten Röhling zu machen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95fD3kIqHSY

Die Maschine im 2. Video ist da wohl um einiges schneller und kann  einfacher bedient werden. Zumindest fällt das genaue einspannen der  Negative und des Werkstoffes weg. Auch muss wohl diese Maschine nicht  immer wieder zurückgefahren werden um den nächsten Rohling zu fertigen.  Nur ist im Netz nicht wirklich herauszufinden wie diese Maschine im  Inneren aussieht bzw. wie diese genau funktioniert.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LoPd6Z2fyk

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand ein paar Tipps zur Maschine im 2. Video geben könnte


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

FAIL (meinerseits)


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Auf TU wurde mal darüber berichtet. Ist in etwa die gleiche Maschine wie man sie aus den Rapala-Videos kennt. Vom Inneren hab ich noch keine Bilder gesehen. Es wurden nur mal Preise genant die jenseits von gut und böse waren#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

reicht doch für den hausgebrauch....oder willst du in die massenproduktion einsteigen?


----------



## labralehn (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Die Maschine auf dem 2. Video ist eine modifizierte Drehbank.
Der Rohling wird innen bearbeitet.
Hierzu wird das "Vierkantholz" von aussen eingespannt.
Innen wird dann ein Schleifband verwendet, um den Rohling in Form zu bringen. 
Das Schleifband kann an den sich drehenden Rohling, mittels einer Kurbel heran- und weggedreht werden.
Jenachdem wieviel Material man wegnehmen muss, wird es weiter an den Rohling gebracht, soll weniger Material weggeschliffen werden wird es weniger an den Rohling gebracht.
Heraus kommt eine Rohform, hier in dem Falle ein Wobbler.

Vermutlich wird zum Ende des Arbeitsganges, noch ein weiteres Werkzeug eingespannt, um den Abschluss am Rohling herzustellen, könnte ein Meisel für Drehbänke sein, damit kann man dann den fertigen Wobblerrohling sauber vom Vierkantholz trennen.

Das gleiche Ergebnis kann auch mit jeder Drechselbank erzielt werden.

Bei 0:46 min im Video sieht man es deutlich


----------



## Ralle307 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Im 2. Video ist ja keine Flex verbaut, diese Maschine arbeitet soweit ich weiß mit Hobelmesser die über eine Welle gesteuert werden. Nur eben wie genau? Habe schon mal ein anderes Video gesehen, in dem auch so eine Maschine wie die aus dem 2. Video gezeigt wurde. 45Sek. (10 Rohlinge in 10 Minuten hintereiander mit allen nötigen Arbeitsschritten) für einen 12cm Rohling und die ist auch um einiges leiser wie die Maschine mit der Flex. Finde das Video leider nicht mehr.
Die Maschine im ersten Video brauch da doch länger mit enormen Lärmpegel und ner Menge Staub. Mit Rohling machen, Ein- und Ausspannarbeiten, Rücklauf etc, gehen pro Rohling etwa 10 bis 15 min. ins Land
Massenproduktion Nein, es is einfach nur ne Zeitfrage. Den Aufwand und das Ergebnis auf die für mich ferfügbare Zeit anzupassen. Außerdem ist so ne Flex sehr laut und das in einem Mietshaus im Keller über dem auch noch ne ältere Dame wohnt is ne so das optimale. Zumal ich, wenn überhaupt, eh nur in den Abendstunden nach 20Uhr Zeit fürs Hobby habe. 
Für ne Massenproduktion wäre eine dieser Maschinen wohl auch zu wenig, siehe das eine Video von Rapala, in dem in einer Halle etwa 10 Maschinen a 5m lang standen, die je 20 Rohlinge in 1-2 Minuten gedrechselt haben. ;-)


----------



## noob4ever (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

es ist praktisch eine drehmaschine mit angetribenem werkzeug.

aber hier auch eine schöne kopiermaschine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8VNhq9kTMI&feature=autoplay&list=UUy3N8GuEBNw1uupBYrcQGSQ&playnext=4
und hier die selbe vereinfacht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IbhsMup1yM&feature=related

eigentlich auch sehr einfach nachzubauen


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hey Ralle,

in dem Fred auf tackleunderground.com haben wir sämtliche verfügbare Videos gepostet. Es gibt dort schöne Lösungen mit Fräsen. Aber auch die sind zu laut. Wenn man noch die Nacharbeit und das Versiegeln einrechnet, kannst Du dir ne Form schneller bauen und die Rohlinge giessen.


----------



## noob4ever (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGMTZ9PAXkA&feature=related

was einfaches aus holz, denke das ist ein tagesprojekt, kostet auch nicht wirklich viel wenn man so ne kleine fräse zu hause hat


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hey Ralle,
> 
> in dem Fred auf tackleunderground.com haben wir sämtliche verfügbare Videos gepostet. Es gibt dort schöne Lösungen mit Fräsen.



Hmmmm, ich bin sprachlos. Finde den Fred nicht wieder. Der war schon älter, hat wohl die Erneuerungen auf TU nicht überlebt.

Hier ist ein neuerer Beitrag von diemai auf TU, der die einfache finnische Lösung zeigt:
http://www.tackleunderground.com/co...video/page__p__172284__hl__carver#entry172284

Hier gibt es die finnische Profi-Version:
http://translate.google.com/transla...itse.info/artikkelit/tee-se-itse-vaappusorvi/

Und hier ist nochmal ein Finne zu finden:
http://www.striped-bass.com/Stripertalk/plug-building-got-wood/61002-lathe-duplicator-question.html

Ich werde mal in meiner Sammlung nach gerippten Videos schauen und die youtube-Links wieder raussuchen falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Ralle307 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

@ Bulettenbär

ja, wäre nicht schlecht. ;-)

@all

Hab mir Anfang des Jahres ne Bernardo DM450 Drechselbank zugelegt, die ist relativ leise "auch beim Arbeiten mit ihr" (Es hat sich zumindest noch niemand im Haus beschwert ;-) ) und die würde ich gern so umbauen bzw. so anbauen, das ich damit die Rohlinge wie auf dem 2. Video drechseln kann. Für die Kopiertechnik im ersten Video, dreht sie sich aber zu schnell!
Darum bin ich so scharf auf die Technik im 2. Video.
Sicherlich ist es einfacher sich ne Gussform zu bauen und mit Kunststoffen zu arbeiten " Was ich hier auch schon gepostet habe" nur habe ich so einige Sachen festgetellt was Holzköder von Kunststoffködern unterscheiden. Vor allem beim Laufverhalten und schon die Geräuchwiedergabe beim Einbau von Rasseln usw.


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Ich denke das die Köder in der Maschine zwar gedrechselt werden. Aber nicht mit Drechseleisen sondern mit Fräsern. Bestimmt mehr als eine Fräse, da sich das Holz zu langsam dreht. Gehe nicht davon aus das sich etwas leise realisieren lässt. 

Die Links suche ich später raus...

#h Björn


----------



## ulf (29. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hallo

Ich denke auch, daß das eine spezielle Version einer Kopier-Fräse ist. Das im ersten Video ist aber schon eine recht brauchbare Selbstbaulösung :m.
Leise könnte man das machen, in dem man eine große Haube drüber stülpt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Finde leider meine alten Daten nicht mehr wieder. Also wird neu gesucht. Hier mal eine Zusammenstellung die ich auch gerne erweiter.

Die Zusammenstellung gilt nur für auf einer rotierende Werkstücke. Nicht für das Copy Carver Prinzip!


*1. Самодельный станок для изготовления воблеров *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95fD3kIqHSY

*2. Sorvailua osa1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgTSQx5gIas&list=UL

*3. Sorvailua osa2 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OUOQhXtCfw

*4. Vaappusorvin testailua   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH-VcY86yAg

*5. Vaappusorvi   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaMk_3SXDIM&list=UL

*6. Fishing lure duplicator   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe4-qlxmeR8

*7. Fishing lure duplicator mods   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZZkl-sqxH4

*8. Fishing lure duplication - Proof of concept   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oSMf_1nLqE

*9. Копировальный станок*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpGJxqmQt4

*10. Изготовление воблера*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd-WNNV-D8k&list=UL

*11. Токарно копировальный станок   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hZPr8f_dLQ

*12. Rapala on Due North Outdoors   *(allgemeine Herstellung, man sieht nicht wirklich was)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtKfpfhbLmE

*13. Paven rimasorvi koekäyttöä   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzW9olpUeo&feature=BFa&list=PL30ED54AB3EA2400F

*14. Paven pätkä sorvi 2.flv   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9bN7-zkudQ&list=UL

*15. vaapun sorvausta, P Salomaa. *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSkrMhjqnQw&list=UL

*16. Kalastus Valtakunnallinen Kalkkinen Finlandia-Uistin Oy* (Nils Master Herstellung, ähnlich dem Rapala-Video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJqqxNnrjkU



Video nach dem Copy Carver Prinzip gibt es viele. Z.B. Gitarrenbau, Gewehrschäfte, etc.
aber auch Ugly Ducking benutzt diese Art der Herstellung wie man hier sieht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbPKmLjOsIY

*Es werden nach und nach die Videos hier ergänzt. Also bitte fleissig Links posten wenn ihr etwas findet.#h*


----------



## Infamous (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

das erste video ist nicht schlecht.

Das einzige was man bräuchte ist.

 flex, gestell mit gewindestange, spannfutter und ne menge holz.

Habe ich was vergessen?


wenn man es richtig anstellt müsste das teil mit den wobblern sich ja von selber drehen .Habe ich was wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## Frosch38 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

@ Bulettenbär für deine suche hast du dir ein Bienchen verdient.Sind wirklich gute Videos dabei. Wer also eine Maschine baut ich nehme auch Rohlinge.


----------



## Bobster (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Großen Dank an den Bulettenbär 

Ich bin mit meiner Oberfräse bestens bedient und kann mir
mit bescheidenen Mitteln 10-20 auf einmal machen.

Das reicht aber dann auch für diesen Winter


----------



## Ralle307 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Ich baue eine ;-) War heut im Baumarkt 72Tacken für das Material (Holz mit zuschnitt, Gewindestangen, Schrauben,, Mutern, Gewindestangen und weiteres Zubehör gelöhnt. + 17Tacken für 2 Sägeblatter für die Flex in der Bucht . + 30 Tacken für gescheites 40er Kantrohr aus Stahl mit Eckverbinder und T-Verbinder. 
Ne Flex, Kugellager und anderes Zeugs dazu hab ich noch rumliegen......


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Ich baue eine ;-) War heut im Baumarkt 72Tacken für das Material (Holz mit zuschnitt, Gewindestangen, Schrauben,, Mutern, Gewindestangen und weiteres Zubehör gelöhnt. + 17Tacken für 2 Sägeblatter für die Flex in der Bucht . + 30 Tacken für gescheites 40er Kantrohr aus Stahl mit Eckverbinder und T-Verbinder.
> Ne Flex, Kugellager und anderes Zeugs dazu hab ich noch rumliegen......



Und ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben das ein Erbauer vom anfänglichen Sägeblatt später bei einer Fräse gelandet ist. Ich hoffe Du bekommst mit dem Sägeblatt ausreichend gute Ergebnisse hin. Berichte uns bitttteeee#h

Ich habe hier auch noch Alu-Profile, ne Fräse mit Fräsern und 2 große M24 Gewindestangen. Aber die Lust am Bauen ist mir vorerst vergangen. Es liegen noch bestimmt 300 Jerk und Wobbler Rohlinge im Keller. Wenn die fertig sind bau ich mir auch eine. Aber nur aus Liebe zu Maschinen ;-)


----------



## Bobster (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Ich baue eine ;-)


 

Na denn -Gut Holz ! 

...and welcome to the machine....

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du einen neuen Tröt aufmachen würdest, in dem Du uns an Deinen Bastelarbeiten zur Maschinen teilhaben lässt.
Mit der passenden Überschrift und einigen Bildchen, sicherlich ein Gewinn für die Bastelgemeinschaft hier im AB.
#h


----------



## Pudel (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Aslo auf die Maschine bin ich auch gespannt.
Ich hab mich auch schon mit Kumpels kurz geschloßen evtl. bau ich mir auch eine! 
( natürlich mit den Kumpels die einfach mehr ahnung von dieser Materie haben! )

@ Ralle307
stellt du Bilder zur Verfügung wenn du fertig bist???

Schöne Grüße an all die Bastler! 
Pudel


----------



## Ralle307 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hatte mir auch schon gedacht, das man sich auf diese Weise eventuell feine Rillen in den Rohling schneidet aber da ich die Rohling-Werkstückachse auf 12U/min laufen lasse, dürfte sich das auf ein Minimum reduzieren, außerdem sind es feine Sägeblätter mit 32 Zähne auf 125mm Durchmesser ohne Schrägverzahnung. Mich interessiert die Maschine nur wegen der schnelleren Verarbeitung von härterem Holz wie Fichte etc. zum Köderbau und die Köder wie auf dem letzten Video von Ugly Ducking zu bauen. 2 Teilig (Dafür hab ich schon eine Lösung was die Werstückaufnahme angeht), so das ich ich das Innenleben perfekt, ohne irgendwie in den Rohling zu schneiden, einbauen kann. 
Meine gute Bosch Oberfräse will ich nicht dafür zerlegen, die brauche ich für andere Sachen.
Für Balsaholz bleibe ich bei Tellerschleifer, Bandschleifer und das gute alte Schleifpapier von der Rolle ;-)


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hallo,

eine Erweiterung zum Thema Wobbler und Maschinen.

Um Formen zu messen habe ich eine kleine Messmaschine gebaut.
Die Maschine ist sehr einfach. Zur Herstellung ist eine kleine Bohmaschine mit Ständer erforderlich, die wenigen Drehteile kann man fertigen lassen, wenn keine Drehmaschine benutzen kann.
Die Aluprofile kann man mit der richtigen Länge bestellen, dann ist daran nicht zu bearbeiten.

Wenn die Messuhr mit einer kleine Frässpindel getauscht wird, kann man die gemessenen Teile gleich fräsen.

Der Aufwand für den Bau der Maschine ist kaum höher, als die auf den Videos gezeigten Kopier-Fräsvorrichtungen.

Ein Musterwobbler genügt zum vermessen. Sind die Messdaten vorhanden, kann die Größe der zu fertigenden Wobbler beliebig verändert werden.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Erweiterung zum Thema Wobbler und Maschinen.
> 
> ...



Darauf habe ich gewartet, dass auch hier der Schoenwald mit seiner kleinen einfachen Maschine für Jedermann kommt#d 

Das ist ein bisschen über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Hier gehts ums Basteln und nicht um das professionelle Herstellen mit CAD. 

Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich möchte dir auch nicht gegen den Kopf stoßen. Wir möchten hier nur auf dem Boden bleiben. Zumindest sehe ich das so.

Gruß


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hallo,

Dein Satz "... seiner kleinen einfachen Maschine für Jedermann kommt ..." stimmt nicht.

Meine CNC-Maschine sieht anders aus, als die Maschine die ich abgebildet habe.
Zu dem ist die Maschine noch nicht nicht für Jedermann, denn die Baupläne werden erst im nächten Heft von "Maschinen im Modellbau" vom Vth Verlag veröffentlicht. 

Für die Herstellung der Maschine ist auch kein CAD erforderlich, sondern ganz normales Werkzeug, wie es die meisten Bastler haben: Hammer, Feile, Bohrer, Körner und Bohrmaschine.

So weit die Richtigstellung zu dem was Du geschrieben hast.

Nun zum "Wir-Wunsch":
"Wir möchten hier nur auf dem Boden bleiben"

Das akzeptiere ich und werde im Anglerboard keine Beiträge mehr listen.

Viele Grüße
Theodor


----------



## Ralle307 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hi,

Nun noch weiteres Zubehör für die Maschine geholt, kleine, hart gummierte und kugelgelagerte Räder die das Negativwerkstück abtasten. 10 x 8mm Metallstangen als Negativträger, 3 Bohrfutter, 2 Grillmotoren 230V 15U/min, Gewindehülsen, usw. 

@ Schönwald 
Deine Technik mit CAD und CNC in allen Ehren aber das ist für die wenigsten hier umsetzbar. Wir wollen hier doch lieber bei Maschinen bleiben die auch für einfache Bastler umsetzbar sind. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, das du hier im Board nichts mehr posten sollst, nur kann ich bei deiner Maschine keinen Zusammenhang zum eigentlichen Thema feststellen. Hier soll es um einfache Fräsmaschinen gehen die jeder mit ein bissel Geschick und einfachen Mitteln nachbauen kann. 
Es geht auch mit darum, was du einfach findest weil du dich in deiner Sache auskennst, heißt das nicht das es andere auch so einfach und interessant finden! Für mich z.B. ist CAD und CNC einfach nicht umsetzbar da ich 0 Ahnung davon habe und es mir nicht liegt.

Kontra zu deiner gezeigten Maschine! 
Für die Herstellung gleicher Köder in verschiedenen Größen, brauch ich zum berechnen und für die Erstellung von Schablonen eigentlich nur nen Taschenrechner, einen Flachen Bildschirm und Paint.net ;-)
Dann verwertbare Rohlinge schleifen, diese abformen und los geht die Produktion identischer Köder in verschiedenen Größen. Ohne umständliche Maschinen, Basteln soll ja auch Basteln bleiben. 

@ Bulettenbär
Danke für deine Arbeit mit den ganzen Videos, 2e davon kannte ich schon, hatte sie nur nicht wieder gefunden ;-)


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hallo,

zuerst bewundere ich Deine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten, sonst  könntes Du meine Maschine nicht zu "umständliche Maschinen" einordnen,  ohne gesehen zu haben, wie ich damit arbeite.

Die Diskusionen was "Nichts für Uns" ist, habe ich zum ersten Mal als Kind erlebt, als die Bauern die ersten Mähdrescher gesehen haben.
Viel später wieder als die ersten PCs kamen und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind.. .

Es ist nicht so, dass ich mit einem Taschenmesser kein Wobbler herstellen  und mit einer Glasscherbe glätten kann, trotzdem freue ich mich, dass ich z.B.:
- Muster von Hand machen kann,

- wenn es 10 Stück werden sollen, kann ich einen Entwurf 
  abtasten und aus Holz fräsen.

- Wenn ein Model sehr gut ist, mache ich eine Negativ-Form aus Alu 
  oder Messing, (Zeitaufwand ca. 5 Minuten für ein Wobbler).
  Die Wobbler sind leicht, weiß und nehmen kein Wasser auf, 
  eine Versiegelung und helle Grundierung ist nicht erforderlich.

- Größer oder kleiner ist wenig Aufwand.

- Auch bei den Schaufeln wird jede Form wie die andere Form.

- Bleiformen, Schaumstoffposen und Blinker mit beliebigen Formen und ...

- Meinen kleinen Mepps habe ich andere Körper verpasst, 
  somit sind sie fängiger. 
  Der Tipp kam von einem Forumsteilnehmer, ihm habe ich ein Satz 
  Formen gefertigt und geschenkt.
  Beide haben jetzt bessere Spinner und er noch die Formen.
  Da hat Geben und Nehmen bestens funktioniert,

Arbeitsaufwand? Die CNC-Technik habe ich so sehr vereinfacht, dass kam Theorie erforderlich ist. Ein Taschenrechner habe ich dazu noch nie benutzt.
Der Aufwand für die gezeigte Maschine ist auch nicht höher, als eine der gezeigten Kopiermaschinen zu bauen.

Die Möglichkeiten die ich habe meine Köder zu machen geben ein Gefühl, wie ich es hatte, als ich mir mein erstes Boot gebaut habe und nicht mehr nur am Ufer stehen musste.

Für mich ist (war) ein Forum "Geben und Nehmen" und ich freue mich, wenn  ich einen Tipp oder Neuigkeit sehe, deshalb habe ich einen Blick auf die einfache Maschine gezeigt.

Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, braucht, in diesem Forum, niemand mehr Angst haben, dass er -  wegen mir - einen Blick über den Tellerrand machen kann.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bobster (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Theodor...halt die Luft an |rolleyes

Ich habe Deine Beiträge als stiller Mitleser immer sehr gemocht, Dein Fachwissen genossen und mich nach dem Prinzip
"Der Laie staunt - der Fachmann wundert sich" über Deine Beiträge gefreut.

Hier oder im Besenstiel - Deine postings sind gefragt.
Sei nicht so dünnhäutig und lass Dich nicht durch spitze Bemerkungen zu unangebrachten Äußerungen reizen.

Keep cool :m
and take it easy....


----------



## Margarelon (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Am interessantesten finde ich ja immer noch die 08/15-Maschine aus dem ersten Video...
Aber mal für einen Holzbearbeitungsunerfahrenen: erklär mir doch mal jemand in einfachen Worten, wie das mit dem Vortrieb der Maschine funktioniert. Läuft der Schlitten einfach über einen Riemenantrieb auf einer Gewindestange mit? Und muss dann wieder kpl. zurück gedreht werden?
Wäre es dann nicht sogar sinnvoller, statt der Flex einen Dremel zu nehmen und das ganze im Rückwärtsgang nochmal über das Werkstück laufen zu lassen? Wäre zwar ein zweiter Arbeitsgang, aber der Schlitten muss ja eh zurück. Und bei einem hochtourigen Dremel sollte die Oberfläche danach doch glatt wie ein Kleinkinder-Arsxx sein, oder?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hallo Bobster,

Du hast gut und richtig beobachtet.
Hätten  Dir diese Worte:
"Darauf habe ich gewartet, dass auch hier der Schoenwald..." 
gefallen? 
"Der Schönwald" hält die Luft an und blubbert nichts mehr was mit Tipps oder Technik zu tun hat.

Solltest Du einmal eine Frage zu einer Sache haben, bei der ich Erfahrung habe, kannst Du gerne eine Mail an mich schreiben. Meine Webseite mit Mailadresse findest Du, wenn Du bei Google meinen Namen eingibst.

Viele Grüße
Theodor


----------



## Naghul (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

also ich finde es nicht schlimm, das einige köderbauer sich der modernen technik witmen und so seinen ködern eine eigene note verpassen.
obs nun einem gefällt oder nicht muss jeder für sich ausmachen.

ich für mein teil finde es gut das nicht alle den gleichen weg gehen, denn letzt entlich sind wir alle amateure und versuchen mit unseren eigenen mitteln schöne kunstköder zu bauen. der eine mit der feile und der andere mit einer selbstgebauten maschinen.
jede seite hat sein reiz.

ich bin ehrlich, ich für mein teil hätte gerne die möglichkeiten die schoenwald hat, denn dann hätte ich andere möglichkeiten. dann würden sich gewisse arbeitsschritte vereinfachen oder anders umsetzen lassen.

alle beiden seiten haben sein reiz.

gruss


----------



## Ralle307 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Es hat hier niemand in Frage gestellt, wie und mit welcher Technik jemand sein Hobby umsetzt. Das kann und wird jeder für sich entscheiden! Da kann man sich aber im Thread WVB II doch gut und gerne auslassen. Diesen Thread hier habe ich eröffnet um mich mit anderen über die Kopiertechnik in den gezeigten Videos auszutauschen ohne das da zwischendurch andere Sachen kommen die nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zutun haben. Meine Fragestellung in diesem Thread war, "Weiß jemand wie die Maschine im 2. Video funktioniert?" Was hat dann die Maschine die Schönwald da gepostet hat damit zu tun???
Meine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten verraten mir gerade "nichts"! #q Falls du mich mit den hellseherischen Fähigkeiten gemeint hast!
Außerdem habe ich Deine Technik nicht irgendwie schlecht gemacht oder als unnütz erklärt, sondern habe ich nur darauf hingewiesen das Du mit deiner Maschine das eigentliche Thema verfehlt hast und das ICH keine Ahnung davon habe und es mir nicht liegt! Selbst wenn ich schwer davon begeistert wäre, hätte ich nicht die Zeit mich da reinzufitzen oder gar was sinnvolles umzusetzen. 

Du sagst, das deine Maschinen keinen höheren Aufwand hätten wie die in den Videos gezeigten! Also ich würde schon beim genauen zuschneiden der Aluprofile scheitern. Zumindest mit den Maschinen und Werkzeugen die ich zur Verfügung habe. 
Wie deine Maschine in etwa funktioniert, stell ich mir so vor! Du tastest das Negativ an verschiedenen Punkten oder ganzflächig ab und die Daten ließt du über ein Datenkabel in einen Rechner ein. Dann verarbeitest du die Daten mit einem CAD Programm oder ähnliches und erst dann kannst du die Größe beliebig ändern. Dein Vorteil, du erstellst nur eine Seite oder Hälfte des Rohlings zum abtasten, die andere Hälfte oder Seite erstellst du dann einfach perfekt mit dem CAD Programm. Für die Herstellung der Maschine wirst du kein CAD Programm brauchen aber zum Arbeiten mit der Maschine! Stimmts?

Damit solche diskusionen nicht unnötig entstehen, könnte man doch einen Tröt mit dem Titel "Maschinen, Modifizierte Maschinen und Selbstgebaute Maschinen und Werkzeuge für Köderbau von A bis Z"

So zurück zum eigentlichen Thema!

@Margarelon

Die Funktionsweise wie das mit dem Antrieb der Wellen geht versuche ich gerade herauszufinden. Glaube nicht, das die Wellen 1:1 laufen. 

Eigentlich müsste man die Maschine nach jedem Rohling zurücklaufen lassen. Wenn man die Wellen getrennt laufen lässt könnte man die Maschinenwelle/Gewindewelle mit einem rechts/links Lauf versehen. Somit könnte man einen Rohling im Vorlauf und den nächsten gleich im Rücklauf fräsen. Die Negativ- und Werstückwelle kann durch die Laufrichtung des Sägeblatts bzw. des Fräsers nicht entgegengesetzt laufen lassen. Da könnte es passieren das es die Maschine mit dem Negativabtaster aushebt und es nicht ordentlich Kopiert. Im schlimmsten Fall, vor allem mit der Flexvariante, da könnte sich das Sägeblatt verkannten und die ganze Sache fliegt einem um die Ohren.

Ein Dremel wäre definitiv nicht geeignet, die Microwerkzeuge wären der Belastung mit Sicherheit nicht gewachsen. Flex oder Oberfräse wären wohl die einzigsten dazu geeigneten Maschinen.....


----------



## Margarelon (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> @Margarelon
> 
> Die Funktionsweise wie das mit dem Antrieb der Wellen geht versuche ich ga gerade herauszufinden. *Glaube nicht, das die Wellen 1:1 laufen. *
> 
> ...



Nein, die vordere Welle müsste, wenn ich mir links die Übersetzung kleine Scheibe auf hintere große Scheibe anschaue, um einiges schneller laufen. 
Hinten wird wohl, so stelle ich mir das vor, eine Gewindestange sein und eine angeschweißte Mutter am Schlitten. Somit wird der auf der Gewindestange vorwärts transportiert. Sollte also mMn auch rückwärts funktionieren.
Scheint ja eine Winteraufgabe zu sein... Mal sehen.


----------



## Ralle307 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

@Margarelon

Wie gesagt, ich werde wohl die Achsen getrennt laufen lassen.
Die Gewindeachse, auf der der Maschinenträger läuft, statte ich mit einem Rechts- Linkslauf aus mit einer Drehzahl von 15U/min und die Negativ- und Werkstückträgerachse hat die Laufrichtung gleich der Werkzeuglaufrichtung mit einer Drehzahl von etwa 30U/min.
Ja, doch, wird wohl doch ne Winteraufgabe.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hallo Ralle,

ich habe mit hellseherischen Fähigkeiten den gemeint, der diese Worte: 
"umständliche Maschinen" geschrieben hat. Wenn Du es warst, dann habe ich Dich gemeint.

Zu: "...  hätte ich nicht die Zeit mich da reinzufitzen oder gar was sinnvolles umzusetzen"

Ein Paar Zahlen dazu:
Für CNC-Grundlagen, benötige ich einen Tag um sie jemand bei zu bringen.
Um mit CAD das zu zeichnen, was man für Köder benötigt, auch ein Tag.
Um meine CNC-Maschine zu bedienen, wie ich sie benutze, ca. eine Stunde.
Wenn ich jetzt noch einen Sicherheitsaufschlag mache, sind alles zusammen 3 Tage.

Dafür brauche ich hinterher 5 Minuten um einen Wobbler zu machen.
Das Lackieren habe ich nicht dazu gerechnet.

Zu: "...  würde schon beim genauen zuschneiden der Aluprofile scheitern"

Ich auch, deshalb habe ich die Alu-Zuschnitte fertig bestellt.
Wenn ich schreibe es ist kein besonderes Werkzeug notwendig, um "diese Maschine" zu fertigen, dann ist es so.

Zu: "... die Kopiertechnik ..."

Bevor ich dazu etwas zu schreiben konnte, wurde meine Antwort abgelehnt und es kam nicht mehr dazu.
Nun doch zwei Sätze dazu, ich kann einen Wobbler drehen, wie bei den abgebildeten Kopiermaschinen, dabei abtasten, die Daten (ohne CAD) sofort in NC umsetzen und eine "Kopie fräsen". Wenn ich mehr will kann ich die Größe auch verkleinern oder vergrößern.

Zu diesem Absatz:
"Damit solche diskusionen nicht unnötig entstehen, könnte man doch einen  Tröt mit dem Titel "Maschinen, Modifizierte Maschinen und Selbstgebaute  Maschinen und Werkzeuge für Köderbau von A bis Z"

Eine extra Sandkiste:
"Maschinen, Modifizierte Maschinen und Selbstgebaute  Maschinen und Werkzeuge für Köderbau von A bis Z"
finde ich gut, ich werde jedoch aus den folgenden Gründen, in dieser Kiste nicht mitsandeln.

Wenn ich Vorträge oder Kurse über CAD und CNC mache, werde ich dafür gut bezahlt, (diese Woche hatte ich am Dienstag, Mittwoch und heute je eine Fortbildung, die nächste Woche sind es zwei).
Soll ich mein Wissen in einem Forum für "Ume" streuen und dabei aufpassen, dass ich immer die richtigen Worte benutze?

Ich lege zwei der letzten Beiträge unter "Säuerliches" ab, damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt.

Viel Erfolg beim Nachbau der gezeigten Kopiermaschinen, meine war schon vorher fertig.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Pudel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

@Ralle307
Ich hab jetzt auch alle teie beieinander!
Wie weit bist du??
Ich denke dass ich anfang nächsten Jahres soweit bin um sie laufen zu lassen!
Was ich mir noch holen muß ist ne kleine Oberfräse. Werd das mit dem Drehmel nicht machen denke mal das ist einfach zu schwach!

Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## Ralle307 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Schön, ich hab noch nicht alles zusammen, komme eh erst im Januar zum Bauen. Ich bleib bei der Flexvariante..... mache die Maschine so, das 3 Winkelschleifer in reihe laufen mit Rechts-Linkslauf. Die Werkstückachse läuft ja mit etwa 30 U/min und damit die Flexvariante saubere und rillenfreie Ergebnisse liefert kann ich die Maschinenachse mit nicht mehr als 5U/min laufen lassen. bei 5U/min läuft die Maschinenachse etwa 7mm in der Minute, darum auch die 3 Maschinen in Reihe wegen der Zeit die die Maschine brauch um einen Rohling zu sägen (10min für nen 7cm Köder). Bei 3 Winkelschleifer in Reihe sind es dann 3 7cm  Köder in 10 min. So schnell schleift man sie nicht von Hand, und wenn man wenig Zeit kommt man zu was. Da ich die Rohlinge 2-teilig haben will ist bei der Aufnahme auch schon einiges umständlicher als mit einer normalen Spannaufnahme. Das blöde ist die Aufnahme der Bohrfutter die das Negativwerkstück tragen, diese passen nicht auf normale Gewindestangen, da das Aufnahmegewinde dieser 3/8 Zoll mit 24 Steigungen je Zoll ist. Dazu lasse ich alles, was sich bewegt, Kugelgelagert laufen. Setze über das ganze eine gedämmte Haube wegen dem Lärm........... Auserdem mache ich ein Videotutorial für YT dazu ;-)


----------



## Pudel (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

ok da bin ich mal gespannt!

Mein dad meinte dass die Maschienen Achse nicht so stark sein muß! Ich hab ihm gleich gesagt dass es nicht reicht!
Wer nicht hören will muß fühlen! 
Jetzt macht er dich Maschinen Achse stärker! ( selber schuld)
Wir haben uns entschieden eine große Oberfräse zu nehmen. 
Die Werkstückachse werden wir mit einem Motor antreiben. Die Maschienenachse hingegen werden wir nicht per Motor sondern per Handkurbel antreiben. So sparen wir uns ein Motoren hin und her. 
Da ich eh immer neben der Maschine stehen werde wenn sie läuft ist das kein Problem.
Sobald ich fertig bin und der erste erfolgreiche fräsversuch geglückt ist mach ich Bilder und zeig sie euch! 
Bis dahin frohes schaffen! :vik:
und schöne Weihnachten sowie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 
Pudel


----------



## Pudel (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Nach langem hin und her ist meine Fräse nun fertig!!!
Bilder uns ein Video bei Youtube kommen ca nächste Woche!
Bin begeistert von meinem Maschienchen!!!
Bis die Tage


----------



## Infamous (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## donak (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Hört sich gut an, da bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

So die Videos werden gerade hochgeladen !
Weiß nur nicht wie lange das noch geht bis man sie sich anschauen kann.
Den Link dazu gibts sobald sie fertig geladen sind! 
|wavey:


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

So hier wäre mal Part1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ptmn9pOlNM

Hier follgt Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G2sJw6JOnA

Und hier Part 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVcy0-QZ57A


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Sehr genial! #6#6#6

Hast Du die Maschienenachse nun auch mit einem Motor angetrieben?


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

ja mit nem kleinen 12V Motor!


----------



## Infamous (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

Die Maschine ist ja richtig Hammer.Aber kann das sein das das Endergebnis anders aussieht wie der Rohling ?


----------



## Chiforce (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

ja, würd ich auch sagen, die "Tastscheibe" muss kleiner und ich würd sie mit einem Radius an den Kanten, oder einer Fase ausstatten


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*



Pudel schrieb:


> ja mit nem kleinen 12V Motor!



Hallo,
genau mit dem gleichen 12 Volt Motor betreibe ich meine Drehachse auch,  verwende auch die gleichen Y-Lager, allerdings nur zwei.
Das Aluprofil ist auch gleich, allerdings nur insgesamt 2 Meter.
Mit einem Schaftfräser fräse ich auch.

Manchmal trifft man sich zweimal im Leben (Forum).

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Pudel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*



Infamous schrieb:


> Die Maschine ist ja richtig Hammer.Aber kann das sein das das Endergebnis anders aussieht wie der Rohling ?



Ja das endergebnis ist insgesammt etwas bulliger! Find ich aber nicht schlimm da ich es sowieso noch etwas schleifen muß! von daher ist es ok!

@chiforce
Meinst du vom Durchmesser her kleiner oder von der Dicke??
Kanten abschrägen könnt ich auch noch machen ist ja kein Hexenwerk! 

@ Schönwald hast du auch Bilder von deiner Fräse??


----------



## Schxxnwxld (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Weiß Jemand wie die Maschine aus dem 2. Video funktioniert???*

@ Schönwald hast du auch Bilder von deiner Fräse??[/QUOTE]

Hallo,
ich zeige hier im Forum keine Bilder mehr von Maschinen oder Geräten die ich konstruiert und gebaut habe.
Wenn Du mir eine Mail schickst, kann ich Dir Bilder schicken.

Wenn Du bei Google Theodor Schönwald eingibst, findest Du meine Mailadresse.

Gruß

Theodor


----------

